# My Happy Place



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

Lucky to have access to this place.


----------



## slane (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful, can understand why your "happy place".


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice photo. Where was it taken.


----------



## Jess2015 (Feb 1, 2019)

Wow, it would be hard to come back!


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Photo Location*



MichaelW said:


> Nice photo. Where was it taken.


Took this photo in the "State Bridge" area, overlooking the Colorado river on the far west side of the Arapaho National Forest, north of Wolcott, CO.


----------



## siri (Jul 1, 2019)

this view is such an eye candy


----------



## Garzas23 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thatâ€™s just amazing.. cool pic!


----------

